# TTOC TRACKDAY - CASTLE COMBE - 23RD FEBRUARY 2008



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

As some of you may have seen in the latest issue of AbsoluTTe, we are going to hold a trackday at Castle Combe on 23rd February 2008.

It will be an open pit all day from 9 am till 4pm light dependant.

TTOC Members Â£95 
Non-members Â£120 
Newbie session Â£30

(non-member TT's and TTOC member cars only)

Anyone that joins the club on the day will get the difference in price refunded.

Helmets can be hired on the day with a Â£5 non refundable deposit.

Search the forum for the past Castle Combe trackdays we have held in the last few years and read the comments from the people that attended.

We are going to offer a newbie sessions just before the lunch break, so if you haven't experienced the track before then this is the perfect opportunity.

*Cost and Booking*

TTOC Member Booking & Non Member Booking
Newbie Booking

*Attending*

Multiprocess
kevtoTTy
vicTT
conlechi
PissTT
nutts
scoTTy32

Wak's Site has some good information regarding Combe with photos of the previous trackdays


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Any more info Lee ?

Is it a TTOC day only or are there TT only sessions ?

Mark


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Any more info Lee ?
> 
> Is it a TTOC day only or are there TT only sessions ?
> 
> Mark


Mark

Non TTOC Members must have TT's, a TT only trackday would be very nice, but in reality we have to open it up to TTOC Members without TT's.

It really depends on whether we get enough TT's sign up on whether we can make it a TT only trackday.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Multiprocess said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Any more info Lee ?
> ...


No sorry Lee,
i meant TTOC members only ,

Any other clubs etc ,
or Â£300 banger drivers going around without any consideration to other drivers . 
I must admit when i was on the track at the ADI recently i was a little intimedated by the mighty RS4's getting bigger in my rear view mirror 

Mark.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I would be interested as long as it was TT's only or arranged differently.

I was at ADI and although I did not go on the track I can see where Mark is coming from with his comments.

This would be my first track day, and seeing as it is open pit I think it would be intimidating for someone new wanting to try out on the track only to be confronted with much higher powered cars driven my much more experienced drivers. Also there would be nothing stopping TTOC members turning up with a banger and driving it like they stole it.

Would it be possible to arrange maybe a session sometime during the day, for say 30 mins, possibly am, that catered for track day newbies to allow them to sample the track and then make their own minds up as to whether they take part in the rest of the day or not.

I'm sure that TTOC members with track experience would be willing to sacrifice 30 mins or so from their day to allow newbies a crack or even co-pilot to give advice etc.

Perhaps there could be a seperate charge for this 30 min session that could be refunded if the individual decides to pay the Â£100 and have the rest of the day as open pit.

Just some suggestions

Matt


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Lee

(Unsurprisingly) - YES PLEASE!

Kev

For anyothers that are pondering whether to do their first trackday - *STOP PONDERING AND JUST DO IT!*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Guys, although I wont be doing the track day, I did a previous (December 2005) TTOC track day at Castle Combe, there were a small number of other cars there but everyone drove safely and there was no intimidation. Everyone knew one person who knew the "strangers" personally, so you were amongst friends.

I was at the Feb 2005 TTOC track day as a spectator/passenger and one driver whose driving was not in keeping with the spirit of the day was severly chastised.

A few months earlier I had been at Audi Driver International at Castle Combe, and from the driving standard at ADI, I would never have done a track day.

Therefore I would recommend the TTOC track day as being probably the safest way to enjoy Castle Combe.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can't come 

Still, I will be living in the lap of luxury in a 5 star hotel in London for the weekend, so not all bad news :roll: 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Can't come
> 
> Still, I will be living in the lap of luxury in a 5 star hotel in London for the weekend, so not all bad news :roll: 8)


You come to my manor and..................................... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Can't come
> ...


:lol:

erm...but you won't be there anyway :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Better drag myself along :roll: ,

its just down the road , would be rude not to 

Mark.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

OK, ok, I'd better drag me along too. :roll:

Have to see if I can better the 11mpg I got at ADI. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

mattyR said:


> I would be interested as long as it was TT's only or arranged differently.
> 
> I was at ADI and although I did not go on the track I can see where Mark is coming from with his comments.
> 
> ...


Matt

We will be offering a newbie session, the details will be posted on the events forum later today.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Can't come


That's what Ella said :lol: :wink:

Anyway I may be of interest, just to show you boys what an S3 can do.....

Thats if I still have it by then, sadly its up for sale


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Can't come
> ...


Oi! :roll:

Are you sure you want to go to Castle Combe again Dale :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah, hopefully i'll get there and back this time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Probably won't drive on track but I'll be there as a spectator/passenger no doubt.


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Definately going on the newbie session, but I can't get the TTOC links to work :x

Don't knwo if its user incompetence or what ... will try again later.

Alex


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll add you to list.

I have just tried the links on the first page and it works for me. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bugger! I would have signed up again like a shot... but you have changed the rules this time round, why the change of criteria for this one?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Bugger! I would have signed up again like a shot... but you have changed the rules this time round, why the change of criteria for this one?


(non-member TT's and *TTOC member cars only*) 
:? :?:


----------



## Wh|[email protected]|t (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys.....do you know if there are any places left?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wh|[email protected]|t said:


> Hi guys.....do you know if there are any places left?


Yes, there are spaces left. Book now though


----------

